# Does your puppy have water bowl while in crate?



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

There seems to be some conflicting information on this, but with a 9 wk old pup, should he/she have access to water while crated? 

As it stands now, the pup has access to water when she is outside her crate and supervised, but none while she is in there. The pup is normally in the crate during work hours, for about 3-4 hours. Then the next hour, she would be playing, followed by a meal/water, then goes to potty before she goes back in again. So basically for every 3-4 hrs without water, she has 1 hour with water. After work, she isn't in her crate any more so can have access up until 7:30PM which then we start preparing her for bedtime. 

Any advice?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope. He'd just spill it and if he drank any, he would have a harder time holding his bladder. My older dog has access to water while I'm gone but doesn't drink. Maybe he knows he might have to go to the bathroom and I wouldn't be here to let him out?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No our puppies do not have access to water while crated


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never left water in any of my crates either


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Nope. He'd just spill it and if he drank any, he would have a harder time holding his bladder. My older dog has access to water while I'm gone but doesn't drink. Maybe he knows he might have to go to the bathroom and I wouldn't be here to let him out?


 Ha! I have always wondered about this. I fill up the dogs water every morning before I leave work and they never drink it during the day but in the evenings before I know it, it is all gone! 

And to answer the question, I have never put water in my dogs crate. I am sure it would just spill and be a big mess.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I always have given my dogs water in their crates, even when Luna was a puppy.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Never have had water in a crate, not with Stella or my old girl!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Three or four hours without water is not going to harm your puppy, and will make it less likely that she'll need to pee. I've never put water in the crate.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Never have, never will.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I do not allow the puppies to have water in their crate(s). It's a good opportunity for them to spill it and it can put stress on their bladder. That being said, weather permitting, our puppies are outside in the puppy pen (45'X25') where there is an ample supply of clean water.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies! Hope this also helps the next person that searches for this question


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I only put water in the crates for my adult dogs, never when they're puppies. 
I use stainless steel horse buckets and a double ended clip to hang them on the side of the crate:


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL, looks like I'm definitely in the minority!

I guess one reason I'd always put water in the dogs' crates is because usually I leave them with a Kong to occupy them. Often, there is at least some peanut butter in there. I think about how thirsty I get when I have peanut butter, so I just assume my dogs will want water when they're done with their Kongs.


----------

